# Pros and cons of gravel/sand



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey guys just trying to figure out, which is better (sand or gravel), who it's better for, ease of maintainence, etc...so I'm looking to get as many oppions as possible to make my dession. It will be for a 90gal., I am planning on setting up, fish are not decided on, they will depend I quess on what type of bottom I will be using. Any comments will be appretieted.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I prefer sand over gravel. When the tank is just so clear, it looks so natural. Fish play in it as well, dig pits, etc. 

I barely have to clean it, and when i do it's just simple as swiping the python over the top. 

Just make sure wash it good with bucket and hose outside, i usually stir it up for a bit, then dump it, stir it again, dump the water out, then let it overflow til it runs clear, usually like 5mins.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I prefer gravel over sand. If you dont stir that sand you will have a field of algae in no time at all. Also sand aquariums contain high amounts of hair algae, and when it dies it sends green hairlike particles in the water by the thousands, and it sends them out in the water faster htan your filter can take it out. But bottom feeders like it better. Still, gravel for me, it is much easier to mantain, and if its not pointy or sharp, will work great with bottom feeders. 90 gallon tanks are big and thats a lot of sand to stir 2 times a week. and be careful to keep the filter intake far enough away from the bottom or your impeller will be anhialted. 90 gallon filters have strong pull too. No undergravel filters.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

My tank with a sand bottom is the only tank (with real plants) thats never had an algae problem :O


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I only use sand for small tanks such as the ones for my bettas. I tried sand in my main tank but all it seemed to do is to make my tank forever cloudy (yes i rinsed it a million times) and kill my plants for whatever reason (the stoped dieing when i started using gravel again tyvm).

Sand, albeit easy as hell to keep clean, is a wall that allows dead plant parts and fish waste collect, and it broke it irreplacable filter (yes I tried but they can't do new parts for whatever reason aparantly).

I like gravel aslo because it's a somewhat-good additional filter, it weighs plants better, and my corys seem to like it better. 

Natural-colored gravel (looks like mini-stream rocks) gives it a natural look too.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

My preference is natural colored gravel. However, it is just that--a preference. I find gravel easier to clean than sand. Whatever you use, you will adapt to, so I would go with whichever you think looks better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the look of sand much better than gravel, but i will admit gravel is easier to clean. Only because sand can get sucked up the siphon and sometimes clog it if you're not paying attention. Gravel is usually too heavy for that. 
But sand looks so much better and natural, IMO.


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

Where do you find the sand you use? Is it specifically for aquariums or just play sand?

BTW, W00T! 1st post since I joined!


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know if play sand can be uses, but most pet stores will have "fish" sand.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

crayola I just use play sand.
You Can buy aquarium sand but it will cost a fortune.
for nice brownish tan sand go to a home depot you can get a 55 pound bag for 4$ just rinse and wash it really well, it looks gorgeous once it settles


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, play sand is great. It looks very nice and natural and costs a hell of a lot less than aquarium sand, which probably isnt much different. Another alternative is pool sand.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on what you want and the look your after,
Planted tank, natural river rock








Or a 55g with Black magic sand blasting sand,








the sand is new to me this tank and I do like it, but I still like gravel as well. next time i set up may have the white sand blast sand,


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

nice setups!!! I like gravel myself


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

that first tank is really nice i give it a 10 of 10  


but i like natural color gravel. . . i hate that pink n blue n green stuff. . . . looks way to fake?


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

Gravel all the way!!!! Nice tanks


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually I like, and have, both. It depends on the look I'm going for and the fish that will be in the tank. I have black gravel in the livebearer tank to show off the bright yellow and orange color and I have sand in the tetra/angel tank for a natural look. I even have a mix in my 10 gal divided betta tank...a layer of natural color sand mixed with natural color gravel.
As for maintainance....seems about the same to me.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

If your using sand, does it have to be stirred up every once in awhile? I mean can it get stagnant in areas that maybe don't get much current or circulation?


----------

